# Natasha Poly walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - January 24, 2016 (16x) Update



## Mandalorianer (25 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Natasha Poly walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - January 24, 2016 (6x)*

Luxusweibchen! :drip: :thx: sehr!


----------



## tomvic (25 Jan. 2016)

*Natasha Poly @ 2016 Spring Summer Atelier Versace Show, Paris, 2016 Jan 24 (x10)*

:WOW: :WOW: :WOW:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



-tomvic


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Jan. 2016)

Boah was ein Hungerhaken 

Die schaut ja schon ganz grimmig vor Hunger 

Gebt der doch mal was zu Essen


----------



## david66 (6 Feb. 2016)

thanks for the pics. fantastic shots.


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

white white white


----------



## alphalibrae52 (23 März 2016)

Danke für die tollen Pics !


----------



## king2805 (4 Apr. 2016)

danke für die klassen bilder


----------

